# Wrong clock speads...



## rooster (Aug 18, 2006)

So, I have a X1600 card in my Mac Book Pro and I am using the latest Omega drivers.

I know that the default speed for my card is 313/300, yet under "default" in the profiles menu Ati tool reports them as 84.81/84.81. In the "core" and "setting" area, the readings are 975.32/932.91.

Now, I know through past usage previous beta versions prior to 15 worked just fine on my MBP with Omega drivers. Let me repeat, this has worked fine before prior the beta 15.

I am curious if this is a known problem or if anybody has similar issues.

*note, I just discovered that beta 14 detected the clock speeds correctly. anybody else having this problem with 15?

I know I am throwing in a ton of unsupported variables here. I'm just interested in the change from 14 to 15.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 19, 2006)

rooster said:


> So, I have a X1600 card in my Mac Book Pro and I am using the latest Omega drivers.
> 
> I know that the default speed for my card is 313/300, yet under "default" in the profiles menu Ati tool reports them as 84.81/84.81. In the "core" and "setting" area, the readings are 975.32/932.91.
> 
> ...


I am using ATI PowerColor x1600pro 512MB AGP.  No problem with 0.25 beta 15.  And looks like my problem with extended display is fixed in beta 15.  The problem with fan control still there.  Which is I need to press 'apply' after return from 3D to set the fan speed control correctly (fan speed according to GPU temperature).

Regards,
Arto.

Edit:  I am too fast, extended display problem still there...


----------



## n8236 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rooster, I do have the same problem as you. I decided to give 15 a try and it would dim my screen to near darkness w/ both speeds up to 945. As for the stable 14, the clock speeds start at 0/0, and whenver I tried to increase any bit of speed it would crash w/o question. 

When I used beta 14 it worked fine. Since i'm a gamer I will be reverting back to it. I also have a mbp


----------



## pudding217 (Aug 26, 2006)

What games do you run with your X1600 AGP?(off topic)


----------



## n8236 (Aug 26, 2006)

I started using beta 14 of .25 and it's working like a charm. I'm able to oc from 300/300 to 450/450 rock stable. I can probably push it even more, but decided 450 was a good amount. 

W/ the new settings, my CS Source at 1280x900? (2nd to highest res 10:9 widescreen) on lowest/off settings except model and terrain on medium, I get 113 fps on the video stress tests. On a 32 people server I play on often, I only ocassionally get under 30 fps, but only for a very short time when there's a ton of stuff going on (ie. shooting, nades, and smoke) all at the same time. Otherwise I get on avg above 60 in my cases. 

W/ the old settings, I get a near 30 fps less, so you can imagine what a difference it has made. 

I am able to run most games at the moment. Prey ran very well, Titan Quest not bad, but somewhat laggy due to poor game coding/design, Oblivion was a bit laggy but quite playable. Call of Duty 2 was smooth as well, again rare occasions of 0 fps.


----------



## pudding217 (Aug 26, 2006)

so i guess its not the same RADEON X1600 PRO video Card on the ati.com website. 
the ati websites says original clock speeds are 390 mem\ and 500 core.
I am running my ati x700 PRO at  the same clock speeds as you are. 
yea i might not upgrade with ati anymore for agp. unless they bring a good agp card that can compete with the 7800 with pixel shader 3.
ddr4 is out and ...all i seen was pci-e. 
however they have to make an agp with ddr4.... (i hope?)


----------

